# Saying hello - Gaggia Classic Owner



## J-B (Dec 18, 2015)

Just joined to say hello.

I have a Gaggia Classic that I have started modifying - steam wand, pressure etc. Next on the list is the PID thermostat mod!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome J-B, Classic is a good machine to get you up and running and also to modify, a member on her Mr Shades sells PID kits which make a considerable difference.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Welcome! This forum helped me add a PID and shot timer to my Classic, then on to an IMS screen and brass dispersion plate.

I just installed a preheater box onto the flat of the surface of the boiler, and am working on volumetric dosing too!

There is plenty of fun to be had with a Classic.


----------



## J-B (Dec 18, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Welcome J-B, Classic is a good machine to get you up and running and also to modify, a member on her Mr Shades sells PID kits which make a considerable difference.


Thanks, had seen them already, but will possibly just buy the case and put my own kit together.


----------



## J-B (Dec 18, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Welcome! This forum helped me add a PID and shot timer to my Classic, then on to an IMS screen and brass dispersion plate.
> 
> I just installed a preheater box onto the flat of the surface of the boiler, and am working on volumetric dosing too!
> 
> There is plenty of fun to be had with a Classic.


I was planning on similar in due course!


----------

